# First time Hymer owner



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

I have just bought my first Hymer from Germany, Camp swing 494.
Me and my wife love the wagon, I can honestly say there is nothing I dont like about it.

We are actually thinking of selling and buying a slightly larger vehicle, without doubt another Hymer from Germany.

Excellent vehicles.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi maddawg

i always thought hymers were overpriced and you saw them everywhere but they had the layout & design i wanted so i ended up with one anyway. i bought new in belgium paying £36,000 a saving of £12,000.

as usual i said this is my last van when i bought it. this is the first time that after a year i still think that. it's just great.

i was reading something the other day about the motorhome exemption from vehicle type approval being withdrawn :evil: when the next weight & licences changes are made so it might be better to do it sooner than later.

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Maddawg said:


> I can honestly say there is nothing I dont like about it.
> We are actually thinking of selling and buying a slightly larger vehicle, without doubt another Hymer from Germany.


Hi. this is definitely a case where...... size does matter..? :wink: 
Glad you are enjoying motorhoming.. best of luck


----------



## 98674 (Apr 15, 2006)

smifee said:


> hi maddawg
> 
> i always thought hymers were overpriced and you saw them everywhere but they had the layout & design i wanted so i ended up with one anyway. i bought new in belgium paying £36,000 a saving of £12,000.
> 
> ...


Vehicle type approval? How will that affect imports?


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi maddawg

i've imported twice. the first time, in 1998, a new bare van which i had converted to a MH by Devon Conversions. because it was not a MH on import i had to get a declaration from Toyota Europe with details of the van's spec. I then had to make a declaration that certain things had been fitted or changed - lights, speedo etc. Only then would DVLA register it.

the second time, in 2005, a new Hymer MH. motorhomes are exempt from type approval so i didn't have to get anything from the manufacturer, change anything before registration or make a seperate declaration.

mike


----------

